# Ebay Win



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Not a watch but a book, well 2 in fact as the seller had the 1980 one as well!

I've only bought them to look for watches on Bodie and Doyles wrists, nothing to do with an overwhelming fear that time is passing me by and I want to regress to mid mid teens and re capture those halcyon days


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Admit it - it's the haircuts


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Not a watch but a book, well 2 in fact as the seller had the 1980 one as well!
> 
> I've only bought them to look for watches on Bodie and Doyles wrists, nothing to do with an overwhelming fear that time is passing me by and I want to regress to mid mid teens and re capture those halcyon days


Terrible thing, mid-life crisis


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Not a watch but a book, well 2 in fact as the seller had the 1980 one as well!
> 
> I've only bought them to look for watches on Bodie and Doyles wrists, nothing to do with an overwhelming fear that time is passing me by and I want to regress to mid mid teens and re capture those halcyon days


I've always been a big Professionals fan - got 3 series on DVD which are truly hilarious viewing!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

be prepared for some retro posts when they arrive


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Alas said:


> Admit it - it's the haircuts


I reckon it is too.......what one are you going for Paul.....the blown away comb-over, the spray on or the perm?









Best regards David


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Not a watch but a book, well 2 in fact as the seller had the 1980 one as well!
> ...


Must admit I've got all 4 series; never mind the haircuts - what about the cars!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought the complete box set some time ago







The best wristwatch episode is called "Blackout":


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They have arrived and my 1st instincts are there are some very "gay" poses between Bodie and Doyle in some of the pictures, I always thought the rumours were tosh but now I'm not so sure!









Oh btw very little in the way of wrist candy but I have pics and will post later once uploaded!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's the screenshot from the infamous website about the series


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

right the only decent shot is this one (and what an iconic image) from the 1980 annual.

Both on bracelets, Bodie's (the one without the perm) could well be the Q&W


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The only other images are Bodie from the 1980 annual standing next to the Granada and Doyle from the 1983 annual clearly showing a BOR or similar bracelet.

The Doyle shot also shows a steel bezel with no insert and what looks like groves cut into it to me, and the crown doesn't look big enough to be the O&W. Obviously I've no idea of the age of the photographs or even if they are the same watch in each picture.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

pg tips said:


> there are some very "gay" poses between Bodie and Doyle in some of the pictures........very little in the way of wrist candy*


Thank God for that!!!

*Disclaimer: This quote has been edited to enhance levels of peversity, it may no longer reflect the intent of the original poster.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

And finally from 1983 a "candid" shot of Martin Shaw off set, wether this is during filming or is actually from outdside of filming isn't stated but I think this watch is the PO11


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > there are some very "gay" poses between Bodie and Doyle in some of the pictures........very little in the way of wrist candy*
> ...


Nice Boys


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

i used to work in a shop where martin shaw and his wife were regulars. when i first served him i didnt recognise him and for some reason at the time i was humming the theme tune to the sweeney. apparently he thought i was having a dig. nice guy - but i didnt notice what watch he was wearing at the time.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

pg tips said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


I thought annual had one "n" and not a you


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > unlcky alf said:
> ...


Steady now!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Don't mean to offend anyone. The "you" was not anybody in particular, it just didn't work with the play on words


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Don't mean to offend anyone. The "you" was not anybody in particular, it just didn't work with the play on words


No probs NG, I meant to put "Steady now!







" .

I need a drink!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > nursegladys said:
> ...


Don`t worry Andy after you`ve been here awhile you`ll see it takes a heck of a lot to offend us


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Is anybody else going to confess to owning a 3 Litre Capri in the early 80s mainly because of this show ? No? just me ? Oh ****......

BTW, I had no idea they had such cool watches. I was hooked on my Seiko digital at the time.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

quoll said:


> Is anybody else going to confess to owning a 3 Litre Capri in the early 80s mainly because of this show ? No? just me ? Oh ****......
> 
> BTW, I had no idea they had such cool watches. I was hooked on my Seiko digital at the time.


Which Capri did you have Quoll??


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I wanted a Ford Capri Mk III 3.0S in silver, 'cos Bodie had one. But I couldn't afford one that new, so I had a Mk II 3.0 S in silver which still counted since Doyle had one in the earlier series. Sad...

For fellow anoraks:

http://www.personal.u-net.com/~carnfort/Pr...ls/profcars.htm

(I think it is OK Roy - it isn't a commercial link.)


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Quoll that's an interesting bit of background about the cars in the production. 

Know someone who races a Capri occasionally still - he's very, very good.









I remember when my Godmother was in her sixties, she use to drive a 2.8i Capri.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Didn't one of those blokes fall foul of the law by believing that he actually was his stage character in real life and behaving accordingly ?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

A few weeks back, did anyone seen Who Dares Wins with Martin Shaw, watched it for 30mins got fed up?

Once went to Peterborugh Truck Fest and Martin Shaw was there, he did nothing just sat in a Landover , driving round in circles

Regs

Bry



julian said:


> Didn't one of those blokes fall foul of the law by believing that he actually was his stage character in real life and behaving accordingly ?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> A few weeks back, did anyone seen Who Dares Wins with Martin Shaw, watched it for 30mins got fed up?


I think it was Lewis Collins IIRR in Who Dares Wins Bry, pretty sure he was in another film as well; but cannot remember it's title.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks back, did anyone seen Who Dares Wins with Martin Shaw, watched it for 30mins got fed up?
> ...


'Codename: Wildgeese' - a contender for one of the worst films ever made.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

quoll said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > bry1975 said:
> ...


Thanks Quoll, would never have remembered the title in a month of Sundays.
















Maybe it's just as well, from what you say. 

Seem to remember him supposedly driving along the side of a tunnel during the film, but that's about all!


----------

